# eject problem on Browning A5



## BubbaC

I have a 12 gauge Browning A5 that won't eject a shell after it is fired so the next one will cycle in the chamber.
I was using low brass bird shot. Do I need to stick to high brass shells only?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

BubbaC said:


> I have a 12 gauge Browning A5 that won't eject a shell after it is fired so the next one will cycle in the chamber.
> I was using low brass bird shot. Do I need to stick to high brass shells only?





Does it eject "high brass"?

If so there is probably nothing mechanically wrong with your gun.

There is a set of friction rings around the magazine tube, under the forearm, that determine whether the gun is set up to shoot high or low brass shells.  Your's is probably set up for high brass.  If you are lucky there will be a paper label on the forearm showing you how to set up the rings.

If you don't have the label, go here, and print out the pictures:
http://www.browning.com/customerservice/qna/detail.asp?ID=105

(right click on each diagram, click on "view image", then print that page)


----------



## EMC-GUN

Set the single ring down by your reciever on the mag tube. keep the wide one with the bronze bushing up by your mag tube cap. That is how you set up for light loads. Both rings up front for heavy Slug/buck loads with the 2 piece on top and the single on bottom.


----------



## siberian1

Has the gun been sitting for a while?  Mine did the same even though the rings were adjusted.  After a good cleaning it works excellent now!!


----------



## bighonkinjeep

I have one and was having the same problem. Ken the gunsmith at Tucker gun  told me it was a lubrication problem and pulled the forearm off and lubricated the spring with some white grease. No problems since. Though I've taken him several other projects he gave me this one at no charge. Darn nice guy.


----------



## mattellis2

i agree with what everyone else has said, but if it is the mag 12 model, it will not reliably cycle light field loads.  you'll need to get a lighter recoil spring and set up the friction rings as described to get field/target loads to run.  big +1 to the lubrication too...i usually wipe the mag tube down with a lubricated cloth.

-matt


----------



## injun joe

A drop or two of 30 wt. motor oil will work in a pinch in the field, straight off the dipstick.


----------

